# Un volume est mort  sans raisons !



## Jaune (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous, j' ai les boules car j' ai un de mes 4 volumes qui a disparu !

Mon disque est pourtant neuf !

Je m 'explique :

J' ai un G3 blanc bleu avec un disque neuf d' il y a 4 mois, et j' utilise très peu cet ordinateur.

Le disque a été formaté par un pro en 4 partitions égales, suite à ma demande.

J' ai installé ProTools 5.1 et je m' en sert normalement. Je n' ai pas encore fait de vidéo sur cet ordi.

J' ai donc un volume " Système MacOs 9.2.2", un volume "Video", un volume "Audio 2" et le "Audio 1" vient de disparaître !!

J' étais sur ProTools et d' un coup une mini fenêtre Finder s' ouvre et me dit, il me semble : "Le disque Audio 1 semble endommagé. Utilisez l' utilitaire de disque pour le réparer"

J' ai redémarré et maintenant au démarrage il dit  "ce disque n' est pas lilible par cet ordinateur, souhaitez vous l' initialiser" donc je met annuler et le disque n' est plus sur le bureau.

SOS Disque me dit que le nom de ce volume, le format etc sont inconnus.

QUE FAIRE ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















J' ai des morceaux en cours hyper importants ! J' ai eu d' autres macs et jamais de problèmes ! Je n' ai jamais mis internet non plus !

Aidez-moi, s' il vous plaît !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2011)

La question est "de quoi disposes-tu pour réparer le problème". Si tu as un Mac sous OS X, démarre ton G3 en mode target après l'avoir relié via un câble Firewire au Mac sous OS X et essaie de réparer le volume endommagé depuis utilitaire de disque.

Sinon, pour bien te situer la nature du problème, sauf cas improbable, il est purement logiciel, et faire 4 partitions sur un disque "système", et ne pas avoir de sauvegarde, c'est très très imprudent !


----------



## claude72 (3 Juin 2011)

Première chose à regarder sur un G3 blanc/bleu : est-ce un Rev1 buggué ou un Rev1.5/2.

Pour ça, il faut localiser le contrôleur IDE : c'est une puce de 1 x 1,5 cm, située entre le connecteur IDE du canal CD/Zip et le slot PCI le plus bas, contre le bord de la carte-mère.
Si c'est un Rev1, le contrôleur IDE a la référence PCI646U2
Si c'est un Rev1.5 ou un Rev2, le contrôleur IDE a la référence 646U2-402


Si c'est un Rev1, ce contrôleur est bugué et les problèmes avec les disques-durs "récents" (récents par rapport au G3 !!!) de plus de 10 Go sont normaux...
... et il n'y a pas grand-chose à y faire (à part mettre le G3 à la poubelle, ou brancher le disque-dur sur une carte PCI, IDE ou SCSI)

On a souvent parlé de ce problème de contrôleur IDE, tu peux faire une petite recherche.


----------



## Jaune (4 Juin 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses; donc si je comprend bien, je n' ai pas perdu mes données ! Rassurez-moi ! Je comptais de toutes façons les archiver mais quand on a un disque neuf on se dit qu' on a un peu le temps...

La puce est une  646U2-402 ; 

J' ai testé le disque dans un G4 qui tourne bien et en second disque, sous un autre OS9, PAREIL, ce disque (Audio 1) n' est pas lisible, souhaitez vous l' initialiser ?

Le disque de 320 GO c' est ces imbéciles de microccase qui me l' ont mis, je pouvais rien faire avec au début j' ai dû y retourner pour qu' ils me le formatent avec un G5...

Le G3 est assez vieux mais de toutes façons ça ne semble pas être le problème, de plus je n' ai jamais eu d' ennuis avec ce mac. Ou alors si, le problème c' est que le mac est trop vieux pour le disque ?  (Ou plutôt le disque trop récent pour le mac) 

Donc je n' ai que le système tout neuf et PT installé dessus.

Je n' ai pas encore essayé de démarrer sur un OS X en mode target. L' utilitaire de disque sera celui du os X ?

Que dois-je faire pour récupérer mes données ?  

Pas obligé d' aller voir un pro ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide qui m' ait très précieuse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2011)

Jaune a dit:


> *Le disque de 320 GO* c' est ces imbéciles de microccase qui me l' ont mis, je pouvais rien faire avec au début j' ai dû y retourner pour qu' ils me le formatent avec un G5...



Aie aie aie, là, grosse bourde (venant de microccase, ça ne m'étonne pas, ils sont nuls &#8230; Sauf pour ce qui est de te vendre du matos d'occase plus cher que le neuf*) !

Alors, mauvaise nouvelle : tu ne pourras sans dout pas récupérer tes données, car à mon avis, elles n'ont jamais été écrites sur ton disque. Ça a aussi le mérite d'expliquer pourquoi la partition ne monte plus.

Ton Mac ne peut pas gérer en interne plus de 128 Go sur un disque, mais quand le disque est déjà partitionné , alors, les secteurs d'administration du disques étant tous situés au début du disque, Mac OS ne sait pas qu'il ne peut écrire que dans les 128 premiers Go du disque, et il "fait comme si", seulement voilà, il croit écrire les données, qui figurent bien dans le catalogue (c'est à dire que lorsque tu ouvres la fenêtre, tu vois les icônes des fichiers), mais les données correspondantes elles, ne sont pas écrites, l'ordi en étant physiquement incapable.


(*) non, aucune exagération, il y a cinq ou six ans, ils ont voulu me vendre un disque dur 2,5 pouces d'occasion de 6 Go (provenance iBook G3) à un prix tel qu'en rajoutant moins de deux &#8364; au bout, je me suis payé un disque (de 2,5 pouces aussi) *neuf, de 40 Go* chez Macway (disque que j'ai toujours d'ailleurs, dans un iBook G4 ménant).


----------



## Jaune (4 Juin 2011)

Mais j' avais des sessions avec des fichiers audio et ça tournait très bien !

J' espère que tu te trompes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2011)

Jaune a dit:


> Mais j' avais des sessions avec des fichiers audio et ça tournait très bien !
> 
> J' espère que tu te trompes...



Je ne me trompe pas, mais si certains de tes fichiers figurent dans les 128 premiers Go de ce disque, ils sont récupérables (en tous cas, sous X, parce que sous OS 9, je ne connais pas d'outils vraiment efficaces pour ça), seuls ceux que Mac OS a tenté d'écrire au delà ne le sont pas (parce qu'en réalité, ils n'ont pas été écrits).

Pour l'avenir, si tu souhaites continuer à utiliser ce disque (du moins en tant que 320 Go) avec ce Mac, il te faudra le mettre dans un boîtier Firewire 400 (pas trop vieux, sur les trois que j'ai ici, seuls deux reconnaissent les disques de plus de 128 Go). Si tu le laisse en interne, tu pourras le re-formater, mais sur 128 Go seulement.


----------



## Jaune (4 Juin 2011)

Mais j' y pense, il me suffirai de supprimer les derniers fichiers que j' ai rentré et peut être que tout redeviendrai comme avant ?  

Sinon je vais essayer en mode target sous os X, utilitaire de disque c' est bien ça ? 

Ou alors est-ce mieux de mettre directement le disque dans le G4 et de démarer sous os X avec le disque du G4 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2011)

Jaune a dit:


> Mais j' y pense, il me suffirai de supprimer les derniers fichiers que j' ai rentré et peut être que tout redeviendrai comme avant ?
> 
> Sinon je vais essayer en mode target sous os X, utilitaire de disque c' est bien ça ?
> 
> Ou alors est-ce mieux de mettre directement le disque dans le G4 et de démarer sous os X avec le disque du G4 ?



Peu importe la méthode, mais il est urgent qui tu puisse, avant de tenter la réparation, de récupérer ce qui est encore accessible sur ce disque, et le mieux est de le faire sous OS X, ensuite, si la réparation sous OS X ne fonctionne pas, tu pourras toujours essayer de retrouver des données au moyen de Data Rescue ou de Photorec.


----------



## claude72 (4 Juin 2011)

Jaune a dit:


> La puce est une  646U2-402


Bon, alors c'est le contrôleur qui fonctionne correctement  donc le problème ne vient pas de là. (et c'est un Rev 1.5 ou un Rev 2)


**********




			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ton Mac ne peut pas gérer en interne plus de 128 Go sur un disque


Est-ce que un disque de plus de 128 Go pourrait fonctionner avec une carte IDE PCI ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> Est-ce que un disque de plus de 128 Go pourrait fonctionner avec une carte IDE PCI ?



Oui, ou alors dans un boîtier externe, (dans les deux cas, avec un contrôleur IDE ne souffrant pas de la limitation, of course), le problème, c'est juste le contrôleur IDE. Il y a même une solution logicielle (payante) qui marche très bien (je l'ai utilisée sur mon PM G4/733 naguère) pour surmonter cette limitation, mais il faut au minimum Jaguar (Mac OS X 10.2.x) pour la faire fonctionner (ça marche jusqu'à la 10.5).


----------



## Jaune (4 Juin 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Alors j' ai essayé sous deux mac os X différents cas de figure, j' ai essayé l' utilitaire de disque, ya rien à faire !

Si vous avez des idées, elles sont les bienvenues.

Sachant que mon but est de récupérer les fichiers audio où j' ai passé du temps ! j' ai mis des heures à faire de précieux samples ! Alors que j' aurais pu graver un petit CD... 

Pascal77, tu as parlé d' applications pour récupérer les données, comment ça marche ? 

Est-ce la seule solution pour moi ? 

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2011)

Jaune a dit:


> Pascal77, tu as parlé d' applications pour récupérer les données, comment ça marche ?



Il y en a deux à ma connaissance : Data Rescue, facile d'emploi, mais payant (une centaine d'&#8364. La version d'évaluation te permet de savoir avec certitude, avant de l'acheter, s'il peut ou non récupérer tes données. Photorec, plus compliqué à mettre en &#339;uvre (mais mon estimé co-modo, et néanmoins ami Dos Jones à rédigé un tutorial sur son utilisation qu'une recherche dans les forums devrait te permettre de retrouver), mais gratuit, lui.



Jaune a dit:


> Est-ce la seule solution pour moi ?
> 
> Merci.



Non, tu peux aussi essayer des utilitaires de réparation payants, plus puissants que celui d'Apple (Techtools Pro, Drive Genius &#8230


----------



## claude72 (4 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, ou alors dans un boîtier externe, (dans les deux cas, avec un contrôleur IDE ne souffrant pas de la limitation, of course), le problème, c'est juste le contrôleur IDE.


Ok, donc la limitation ne vient ni de Mac OS, ni du Mac dans sa globalité, mais seulement d'un seul petit élément, le contrôleur IDE, utilisé dans ce Mac (et dans quelques autres !)...

... donc il suffit de brancher le disque-dur sur un autre contrôleur qui n'a pas cette limitation et de le connecter au Mac (par USB, FireWire ou PCI) et il n'y a plus de limitation à 128 Go.

(sauf que USB sous OS9 = USB1 donc ça se traine et le FireWire du G3 blanc/bleu est un peu bugué si j'ai bonne mémoire... donc il ne reste plus que la carte PCI !!!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> (sauf que USB sous OS9 = USB1 donc ça se traine



C'est vrai, mais pas seulement : même sous X, il a fallu attendre les G5 pour que les PowerMac soient dotés (de série) de l'USB2, même mon PM G4 "Fw800" n'a que de l'USB1.1 sur la carte mère, ses ports USB2 viennent des deux cartes PCI que je lui ai ajouté !



claude72 a dit:


> le FireWire du G3 blanc/bleu est un peu bugué si j'ai bonne mémoire...



 Jamais entendu parler de ça 

Tu es sûr que ceci ne corrigerait pas le problème (si effectivement problème il y a) ?


----------



## Jaune (5 Juin 2011)

En fait mes données n' ont pas étées éffacées, mais leur disque ne peut plus être u ?

C' est pour bien comprendre !

Est-ce que d' un G4 avec la carte mère qui flanche je peut récupérer les données avec un MAc os X qui tourne bien ? 

Je ne sais plus quoi faire en fait. :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2011)

Jaune a dit:


> En fait mes données n' ont pas étées éffacées, mais leur disque ne peut plus être u ?



Celles qui ont été effectivement écrites, oui, les autres, c'est mort !



Jaune a dit:


> Est-ce que d' un G4 avec la carte mère qui flanche je peut récupérer les données avec un MAc os X qui tourne bien ?



S'il ne flanche pas "pendant", oui, de toute façon, que ça soit Data Rescue ou Photorec, ils ne font que "lire" sur le disque endommagé, ils n'y écrivent rien, donc, si ça foire "pendant", tout ce qui reste à faire, c'est recommencer, le disque abimé ne le sera pas plus (abimé).


----------



## claude72 (5 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Jamais entendu parler de ça


J'ai lu quelquepart (lowendmac, ou xlr8yourmac ???) que le boot d'un G3 B/W n'est pas possible sur un disque FireWire, et j'ai retrouvé cet article de la database Apple.





> Tu es sûr que ceci ne corrigerait pas le problème (si effectivement problème il y a) ?


Non, non, ce n'est pas un problème d'upgrade du firmware...


----------



## Jaune (5 Juin 2011)

*être lu

Ok alors elles sont toutes récupérables, car toutes écrites, sauf le dernier fichier que j' ai rajouté et qui a déclanché le problème alors...

J' ai un pro pas loin de chez moi qui à l' air cool, je vais lui amener le disque, pensez vous qu' il pourra me sortir les données avec un logicie style Data rescue ? Après ça je serai paisible !

Je l' appelle dès que possible et je vous dirais.

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> j'ai retrouvé cet article de la database Apple.



L'article en question concerne les périphériques "DV" (Digital Video), camescopes numériques, boîtiers d'acquisition, etc. Pas les disques durs, et s'il est impossible de démarrer un G3 B/B depuis un disque Firewire doté d'un bridge "Prolific", par exemple (quoi que  Là, même avec un G4 ça plante souvent ), avec un disque doté d'un Oxford 911 ou plus récent, ça fonctionne. Par contre, sur cette machine, ce qui ne fonctionne pas, pour ceux qui en sont dotés, c'est le démarrage sur un disque SCSI.


----------



## claude72 (6 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'article en question concerne les périphériques "DV" (Digital Video), camescopes numériques, boîtiers d'acquisition, etc. Pas les disques durs, et s'il est impossible de démarrer un G3 B/B depuis un disque Firewire doté d'un bridge "Prolific", par exemple (quoi que &#8230; Là, même avec un G4 ça plante souvent ), avec un disque doté d'un Oxford 911 ou plus récent, ça fonctionne.


Bref, il y a quelques problèmes avec le FireWire !





> Par contre, sur cette machine, ce qui ne fonctionne pas, pour ceux qui en sont dotés, c'est le démarrage sur un disque SCSI.


Ce n'est pas aussi simple...

J'ai deux G3 blanc/bleu Rev1, donc avec contrôleur bugué... le premier, quand je l'ai récupéré n'avait pas de disque-durs IDE mais était  équipé (d'origine) d'une carte UltraWide SCSI ATTO et deux disques-durs UW-SCSI 9Go, et il bootait sur un des 2 disques SCSI...

... ensuite j'ai enlevé la carte UW-SCSI ATTO et les 2 disques-durs pour les mettre dans un autre Mac, et j'ai installé à la place dans le G3 B/B une carte SCSI narrow Adaptec 2930 avec un disque 4 Go SCSI : là encore il bootait sur le disque SCSI.


... mais, à l'époque on rajoutait le SCSI souvent avec des carte Adaptec, et certaines de ces cartes ne peuvent pas booter...
- c'est certain pour la 2910 (SCSI-narrow),
- il me semble qu'une 2920 n'est pas bootable,
- en revanche je suis sûr que la 2930 est bootable (c'est celle que j'ai utilisée dans mon G3, je viens de vérifier en écrivant ce post)
- et la 2940 est en UW-SCSI et peut aussi booter.


----------

